# Would like to see these software changes, pretty please



## Roger Rabbit (Nov 17, 2018)

Please have these implemented right away (sure, Buddy)

1. ability to jump to any point on a stored file, random access instead of sequential 
2. file manager to move and rename stored programs and directories
3. search function for deleted files
4. stay put after accessing a deleted file instead of having to start over at the top of the stack
5. ability to mark more than one file at a time for recovery

10-Q

--- RR


----------

